# Any frogs that could go in a 5 gallon?



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey,

I have a 5 gallon terrarium that only has plants in it. I was wondering if there is any dart frog that could, housed by itself, happily inhabit such a small tank throughout its life? Dwarf cobalts?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## njfish77 (Aug 5, 2006)

If anything just do a ten gallon and youll be able to keep 2 frogs comfortably.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I had a five gallon once with just a single mantella in it. I finally threw it out ( tank not frog) because I thought it was way too crampped for the little guy.


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

I have two that have been setup for over 6 months now that have grown in nicely. I use them for froglets and then move them up to 10 gallons once they outgrow the 5's. I would say stick to a 10 gallon for whatever you decide on.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

simple answer, no. don't shove a frog into something that small. I know that not everybody has space, but think of the frogs a little bit.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There was a massive discussion/arguement about this a few months ago in the Member's Vivs section. I'd post a link but can't seem to find the thread at the moment. If someone knows of the thread...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

i belive this is the big debate you are speaking of Mike
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... vents+tnak


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Let's put it this way, I could stick you in a closet for the rest of your life and feed you and provide all the necessities of life and you would live, but would you be happy?


----------

